# Sealed with a kiss....



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's a pic of a seal I saw at Smeaton's Pier, St Ives on Friday evening... it was sooooo friendly, I was really close (that you can't tell so much), but I didn't have my big camera with me (weather dodgy) so used my camera phone...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless i think seals have the most gorg faces. lovely pic. x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwww great pic :thumbup: we sometimes get them here when the tide is in & have met a couple of pups on the beach when the tide is out but never been able to take a picture because had to put the dogs back on there leads  one day though


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

They do have lovely faces... I would love to see seal pup!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

They are so cute  my friend was worried about 1 of the ones we saw & said we should take it to the seal orphanage  then thought she could take it home & put it in the bath untill they came to get it :crazy: but the ones we get here are born ready to go so it was fine


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> They are so cute  my friend was worried about 1 of the ones we saw & said we should take it to the seal orphanage  then thought she could take it home & put it in the bath untill they came to get it :crazy: but the ones we get here are born ready to go so it was fine


Aw bless! We've seen two seals this year - saw one last year. But the other 30+ years I'd been coming to St Ives I'd never seen one!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Saw seal again (3rd time) and had good camera with me...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

There were two in St Ives harbour last night - more pics to follow....


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here it is...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

There was a dead baby seal on the beach today  we usually see at least one dead one a year which is'nt to bad I suppose.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aww, poor little soul. What usually causes it?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

No idea it did'nt looked as if it had been caught by a boat, it maybe could have eaten something it should'nt the amount of rubbish that gets washed up  or just mother nature, such a shame though.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> No idea it did'nt looked as if it had been caught by a boat, it maybe could have eaten something it should'nt the amount of rubbish that gets washed up  or just mother nature, such a shame though.


That's soooo sad


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

And tonight there were THREE seals in the harbour. Pics to follow!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

We were going to see the seals & their babies at Donnas Nook last year (Dec) but the weather was so bad we couldn't get there.

Seeing this post has reminded me that we will try & do it this year!

PS Lovely pics!!!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> We were going to see the seals & their babies at Donnas Nook last year (Dec) but the weather was so bad we couldn't get there.
> 
> Seeing this post has reminded me that we will try & do it this year!
> 
> PS Lovely pics!!!


Thanks, I had gone to St Ives for years and not seen any before (saw one from a distance on beach once!). They are wonderful creatures, so friendly - hope you see some!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> And tonight there were THREE seals in the harbour. Pics to follow!


Where are the pics then


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here... sorry... sadly, we had a 7 hour drive home and only just looked at pics of our wonderful holiday...


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Fabby pic... well done.... Pamx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Fabby pic... well done.... Pamx


Thanks, I wanna go back to the seaside to see the sealies! X


----------

